# Preseason Game 2: Heat @ Magic (12/21 7:00PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Wednesday, December 21, 2011 | 7:00 pm | TV: Sun Sports*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups*

    

    ​


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Last game of the preseason. Wow, it just flew by 

Hopefully Curry and Battier are able to go in this one. Battier is obviously the more important one. Though i'd love to see how Curry looks in a game situation.

Looking forward to watching Cole and Pittman again. Dwight's gonna probably want to bounce back big in this one so it should be another great test for big Pitt. Big game for Terrel Harris. He could possibly lock in that 15th spot.

It'll be interesting to see how much we play our starters. Do we play them a little bit and then take them out to avoid potential injuries or play them like a regular season game to get them ready? Im sure Spo will say what they'll do after practice today.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> Tim Reynolds
> ByTimReynolds Tim Reynolds
> Curry, Battier doubtful for Heat preseason finale. Spo: "We're looking all big-picture right now."


..


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Rest the guys!!!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

So Harris or Byars? What are you guys thinking? I say a lot is riding on this game for the final decision.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Tough call - both have their upsides, but regardless, they won't really see any time.

Byars looks a little more ready to step in.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

If I had to chose between those two, I'd say its Harris. He's more of a 2 than Byars and from the very little we've seen, brings good defense.

It's really all up to Micky. Is he willing to give out the league minimum to a guy that might not be here longer than a couple of weeks, if someone better becomes available?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Magic will definitely come hard after losing their preseason streak in embarrassing fashion. This will be a tough one.

And yeah, Byars vs. Harris is tough. Byars stroke looks a little more pure, and might be better at getting his own shot. Harris seems a little more versatile in terms of defense though. I'd be happy with either, but its not like they'll see time. Suits at best for them.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> MikeInglisHEAT MikeInglisHEAT
> No Howard Pittman battle tonight. Dexter out with Quad...will be okay though...pre GM in moments...enjoy 790 the ticket. MIA radio network


Well that makes this game much less exciting.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

40 seconds in and Joel picks up his 1st foul

nice J by Lebron


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, Magic start off 0-9 with about 5 or 6 missed 3's.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

cool dunk Bosh lol


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron takes Jameer in the post and draws a foul. Good to see.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron just airballed a free throw. Wow.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Those Orlando fans are trying really hard to boo us but it just comes off as sad with them sitting in their soon to be desolate $500 million arena.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

What an airball


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

0-12 for the Magic


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

12-0 Miami

Wow, what an ugly start for the Magic


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

**** ATDHE doesn't give me any feed that works...

can somebody hook me up by PM witha stream please!?!??! I'm in need of my Heat dose!!!!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I think Jace would like how our offense has been run these past two preseason games. Wade and LeBron are posting up down low every chance possible like Chicago used to do with Jordan and Pippen.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Adam said:


> Those Orlando fans are trying really hard to boo us but it just comes off as sad with them sitting in their soon to be desolate $500 million arena.


All while chanting "Dont leave Dwight" during the national anthem. They got things backwards there.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron's got that mid range J going tonight


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Lebron's elbow jumper has been on fire these first two games. Free throws, not so much.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Turnover by Orlando and Lebron ran straight under the basket. Q-Rich had nothing else to do but foul. Dont know if that's all Lebron or something Spo wanted but its great to see.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Joel with the nice hook!!!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Sick J by Lebron.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Lebron's jumper woooooo


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

I AM LOVING this Heat D!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Another airball by Lebron. That bum


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

That J off the dribble by Lebron is looking nice


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

27-17 after 1

12 for Lebron in the quarter


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JJ 3333 nice ball movement


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

God, refs can't let a guy pump fake three times and not call a three second violation. He was camped in the paint then fumbled the ball and they let him pump fake three times. This isn't the playground.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, just under 6 minutes left in the half and the Magic have 20 points.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Damn, just under 6 minutes left in the half and the Magic have 20 points.


I bet those fans want to boo but they don't want to piss Dwight off.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

32 free throw attempts thsi half for the Heat. Wow.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bosh sucking, but cant complain about the rest.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron to the line for the Heat's 39th and 40th foul shots of the half!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Im kinda glad I havent been able to watch this free throw parade :laugh:.

Anyone know why there's been no Pitbull so far? Whats the deal!?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

56-42 at the half

Got really sloppy in the 2nd quarter. 

11 missed free throws was a downer, but 40 free throws in a half


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade County said:


> Im kinda glad I havent been able to watch this free throw parade :laugh:.
> 
> Anyone know why there's been no Pitbull so far? Whats the deal!?


Quad injury suffered in practice. Nothing serious though.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

And I really like Q-Rich, but that was one hell of a cheap shot he gave Lebron. You could tell that Lebron was pissed off the rest of the quarter.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ugly start to the 3rd.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Heat slacking and Magic clawing their way back.

The positive is to see Heat getting aggressive about going inside. They just need to finish though, cough Bosh cough....


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wow at this 3rd quarter. We're sucking :laugh:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bosh wtf


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh is way off tonight


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

I think Bosh's bulk ****ed his shot up.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade has also been way off with his J tonight

nice drive there though


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Missing a lot of and-1s tonight


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Damn Pat Ewing got OLD


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Excuse me no foul on Joel there?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lebron. J. Cash.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Wade County said:


> Excuse me no foul on Joel there?


yeah that was definitely a foul


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Why would I ever expect Rio to change


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I hate big baby


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

I'm loving these long range jumpers by Bron and Wade to kill the Magic's momentum and silence the crowd!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We aint playing any D right now


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Defense has slipped a lot in this quarter. The starters are playing like they just want this game to end.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

These refs stink. Charge!?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Typical, when I get to watch the game, we suck.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Big Baby is a baller


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

So Big Baby initiates all the contact, flails around, and gets the call and 1.

Pfft.

BTW we're playing like ass right now.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

I hate Big Baby. Hated him in Boston, still hate him now.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

This quarter gets uglier and uglier. Good thing this is just a preseason game.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

He went from knocking over children in Orlando to being their fat little darling


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Sometimes when I watch our team, I cant help but feel a little let down. I feel like we should be better than this - considering the amount of talent we have.

I know I know, its only preseason.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Cole 33333


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Thats why I love you Cole Train.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Still dunno why we signed Howard again. Did sweet FA last season, whats gonna change this year?


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Relax guys this is far more interesting than watching Terrel Harris chuck up some threes in a 4th quarter blowout


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Norris is ****in money man


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Sweet drive and layup by Cole


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

UD from Cole.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Cole2UD


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

I can't even remember the last real point guard we had. 2006 Jason Williams?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

dat J


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

LOL at Q. Gets burnt and then chest bumpin with Lebron.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade County said:


> LOL at Q. Gets burnt and then chest bumpin with Lebron.


He's been playing this way all game. He knocked Lebron out of bounds with a forearm late in the 2nd.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Juwan on Dwight...FUUUUUUUUU

Yeah Q turning into a sniper. Speaking of which, we should sign Posey


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

I guess referees can get rusty during lockouts, too


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

80-74 after 3

Lebron has played enough. Q-Rich is on his period and we dont need him trying to bait Lebron into something.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

We do not need Lechoke right now, that was a pretty ugly sequence.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Fair rubbish chucked up by Bron to end that half. Ill let it slide.

Chalmers looks woeful tonight also by the way. Dissapointed.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Dee-Zy said:


> We do not need Lechoke right now, that was a pretty ugly sequence.


That was him not wanting to drive and get hurt in a meaningless preseason game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

10 straight made baskets by the Magic. This is the reverse of the end of the last preseason game.

Another sick layup by Cole.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Norris baby


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Big baby has played great tonight


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Why does Big Baby own us so?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

UD is off tonight


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Take UD out and put in Byars. No point getting Udonis hurt in this game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Magic now 18-23 in the 2nd half. Crazy. Especially considering it came after their 0-12 start.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Well this is starting to get a little out of hand now


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Why put Bosh in? Spo wtf


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Definitely dont need Wade in now. If he gets hurt Spo....


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

40 free throws in the 1st half for the Heat. Wade at the line now to take the 4th and 5th free throw of the 2nd half.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

UD and Bosh have been pretty bad this game


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

^ Bad? Theyve been friggin attrocious.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Sigh, Lebron, y u no clutch?


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Save us Derrick Byars


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade, Lebron and Bosh now out. Looks like they just wanted to get the 3 close to 30 minutes of playing time to get their bodies ready.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Mario, you do some dumb shit sometimes.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Save us, Mickell Gladness


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

All their young players now making shots. This 2nd half has been the exact opposite of the 1st games 2nd half.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Byars can shoot.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Our end of pine playes suck tonight.

Good thing it isn't our real bench.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat lose 104-100

Great start, then went downhill beginning late in the 2nd.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Keep Byars cut Harris.

What an awful game this was for the Heat. UD showed all his weaknesses and couldn't hit his J, again. Hopefully he rediscovers his game. LeBron had nice moments but also some major headscratchers. Bosh's preseason talk seems like all fart and no shit, at this point. That said, the sky isnt falling. Its more a matter of guys pulling their heads out of their asses. We also are missing some important guys in Battier, Miller, Pittman, and to a lesser extent Curry.

Hopefully this game leaves a bad taste in their mouths, though its only an exhibition.

Bad news for the Mavs! [/zaslow]


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade also played at times like this was a preseason game. He'd take shots, miss, then look for the offensive rebound and not run back. Saw it about 3 or 4 times in that 2nd half. And Mario looked like the same, inconsistent headache he's been for us Heat fans throughout his career.

Harris lost the spark tonight. He must feel awful right now. This was his final chance to make a big impression and he played pretty bad.

Lebron threw up 3 airballs which was weird. The one from the free throw line was ugly. But the other two were the same type of shot. Drive, quick stop and J off the dribble. Seemed like he was working on it during the game. Made a couple, but missed badly with a couple of others.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Adam said:


> I think Jace would like how our offense has been run these past two preseason games. Wade and LeBron are posting up down low every chance possible like Chicago used to do with Jordan and Pippen.


Yup. The NBATV guys are acting like Wade in the post is something new, but he's been doing it for years. LeBron started getting looks in the post last season fairly regularly, also ignored by the media for the most part, but there's definitely a more concerted effort, so far. It is something that's more conducive to a triangle-type offense, elements of which we began incorporating last year. But yeah, this is the prime way to use these guys, not pounding on the perimeter. Its not all about turn around jumpers and jump hooks, either, it also leads to effective passes.


----------

